
Enhancing the Python Experience on App Engine - arouzrokh
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/06/enhancing-the-Python-experience-on-App-Engine.html
======
javascriptPhD
It's really cool that starting today, App Engine flexible environment users
can deploy to the latest version of Python, 3.6.

